# 2 cyl reversing wobbler.  Video added 2 Feb 11



## navigator (Jan 25, 2011)

This was my 3rd engine. 2nd to actually run. (I was sort of amazed). It's one of The plans from Elmers' Engines.














[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs1pEaxhZok&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Mbergmueller (Jan 25, 2011)

Very Nice! You should be proud.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful build. :bow:

Very very nice work, I like the minor changes you made to the bearing blocks.

I built one myself and found it to be an excellent design.

Karma point for your work. 

-MB


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2011)

Outstanding!

Well done and welcome to HMEM!

Dave


----------



## larry1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great looking engine. larry


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice!!! Congratulations.---Brian


----------



## dreeves (Jan 25, 2011)

navigator 

I built this Engine as well. Its a great runner. Good job

Dave


----------



## agmachado (Jan 26, 2011)

Very cool !!!

Congratulations from Brazil ! 

Alexandre


----------



## Maryak (Jan 26, 2011)

Vasco,

Very Nice :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

